# Corte a medida de madera para cajas acústicas



## damian2009 (Abr 23, 2010)

Alguien conoce alguna carpinteria que realice cortes exactos a medida y que en lo posible sea economica. Soy de capital federa*L*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2010)

Los Easy venden al menudeo y cortados exacta y perfectamente , no son caros.

Tienen aglomerado , fibrofacil y terciado fenólico grueso a prueba de agua.

Además entregan a domicilio.

Saludos !


----------



## gls2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

MaderGold también (Villa Crespo)


----------

